# Central FL Members: Listen Up!



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

If I organized a meet-up for local bully owners, would anyone be interested in attending? Nothing special, just a get-together for local owners to meet each other and socialize for a while. Possibly have a BBQ or something. 

I've tried in the past, but it failed miserably do to my not-so-great planning.

But if anyone is interested, please let me know.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i know you already know this but i am i am lol, i know some other people w/ bullys ill ask around


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what city would it be located???


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Possibly the Tampa or Orlando area. It really depends on the location of folks interested.


----------

